# DIY MOONLIGHT. Under $20!



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Provided is a link to a cheap moon light I made today.

This is just a prototype, lessons have been learned!

pure imagination, in a metaphoric dream.










Let me know what you think!


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally got some good photos at night time.


----------

